# Endoscopy/Colonoscopy w/ Visicol



## 21591 (Jan 28, 2006)

I just had my first test. In Dec I tried the Golytly route and failed miserably. I couldn't keep it down and was crying and miserable. I asked the dr for another idea and he gave me a script for Visicol, the pills. THEY WERE AMAZING. The day before you have a clear, liquid diet and that night at 5 you take 4 pills w/ 8oz of liquid every 15 minutes, 5 times (20 pills) the next morning at 5am, you do two more rounds of 4 pills each. They did the trick, were super easy and the actual test was a breeze (well, my throat hurts a bit, but it's not bad!)Visicol was the best option and worth every penny (it was about $50 for the prescription)


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome cyndi


----------

